# Cross-cut (and rip) sled - final version



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

This is the latest version of my sled that I made with intentions to cross-cut and rip very small pieces....safely...

Of course it can be used for many other operations but, I leave it to your imagination.

Regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Jason00 (Apr 7, 2011)

subscribing for later retrieval


----------

